# Community Service



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:thumb::thumb::thumb: NICE!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a chance to talk GSD with the officer in the middle of the first picture with the red and black dog. He said he has heard of Peeves breeder!

I didn't post one picture I took of one of the more oddball people in this club who was trying to pet the black dog. These dogs are not pets. They are serious workers. The officers told us that they needed space since they don't get along with each other (the dogs that is) very well. A bunch of us standing out front were pretty dumbstruck!

It was a really nice occasion and the officers stayed for most of the afternoon to watch the trial.


----------

